# Flea and Tick Spray



## lnnicholson (May 14, 2013)

We have land that we have sprayed (with a hose hookup sprayer) for fleas and ticks. It is supposed to be residual for up to 8 weeks. We just decided to buy 2 young Nigerian goats and I am afraid if they graze in the area we sprayed, they will get poisoned. This is the only fenced area we have to keep them in. Does anyone know if it will be safe? We won't get them until mid June, so it will be about 5 weeks from the time we originally sprayed.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you happen to live in Kansas?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry about the above post. I was just wondering since I happen to be selling 2 nigerian dwarf boys in mid june to a guy in Haysville. Is he you? 

As for the spray, I wouldn't let them graze on the land. That stuff is poison and I would rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does the bag say? You could always email the company and ask them about it.


----------



## lnnicholson (May 14, 2013)

The bag only talks about dogs and cats and says keep away until dry..like they don't expect them to be eating it.


----------



## lnnicholson (May 14, 2013)

We are in Kentucky


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

lnnicholson said:


> We have land that we have sprayed (with a hose hookup sprayer)...


I'm a newbie so grain of salt but I've been asking about fleas and ticks too, mostly on farming subs. Everybody has been telling me that parasites and flies, botflies, etc. are a bigger problem than fleas. They recommended to me using *dichotomous earth* but since you have such a large spead to cover, people also mentioned *beneficial nematodes*. I asked about them here but I think it's more of a method for farming. What I was told, believe it or not these things are in the ringworm family but are so tiny, microscopic, that they are actually parasites for parasites. Touche'! They get into larger parasites and kill them. Since I can't get a good grip on the subject and because I only have a small place, I've decided to use the dichotomous earth.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

reggalce said:


> I'm a newbie so grain of salt but I've been asking about fleas and ticks too, mostly on farming subs. Everybody has been telling me that parasites and flies, botflies, etc. are a bigger problem that fleas. They recommended to me using *dichotomous earth* but since you have such a large spead to cover, people also mentioned *beneficial nematodes*. I asked about them here but I think it's more of a method for farming. What I was told, believe it or not these things are in the ringworm family but are so tiny, microscopic, that they are actually parasites for parasites. Touche'! They get into larger parasites and kill them. Since I can't get a good grip on the subject and because I only have a small place, I've decided to use the dichotomous earth.


Sorry for butting in, just figured I would let you know how it is spelled... diatomaceous earth is how google spelled it. Being rude was not my intention, just trying to help a little.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Sorry for butting in, just figured I would let you know how it is spelled... diatomaceous earth is how google spelled it. Being rude was not my intention, just trying to help a little.


Quite alright. Earlier tonight I resisted the urge to correct somebody using there for their. I knew what they were trying to say. BTW, I did spell check that with tractor supply. Blame them. 

Also, I'm incredibly ditzy so I'll keep you busy that way.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

oh yeah, *be sure to get food grade*.

See HERE Queued video - For Pests

See HERE Queued Video - For You?
 
EDIT ADD: Now I know why you would put it in your goats feed and that it doesn't taste bad.
I'm learning this stuff as I go.


----------



## CCary (Jul 26, 2012)

how does diatomaceous earth get applied? if it is in the food how does it get rid of ticks? How long does this take to work? 

I had no idea that goats even were bothered by ticks and after pulling one of me last night I am starting to look into this nasty situation. Do chickens have any effect on keeping the critters out of the pasture area? 

Will Seven be a problem for meat goats, in being able to eat them and all?

I am really new at this. my herd is down to 24 after selling off last years culls. We had 6 viable babies and 3 males lost, so, 4 females and 5 males. 
I am still trying to figure this worming thing  and trimming hooves thing , at 62, it is hard to do. 

How do we get these nasty things out of the fields without hurting our goats? Sorry to be so unknowing, but like I said, I am really new at this.
Thanks for any help any of you can offer, I will listen up.


----------



## LucyLoo (May 21, 2015)

You can put it in their bedding, feeding it to them is to have it come out the other 'end' for the fly larvae, it is said to desiccate them ( and good riddance ) Some say it helps with internal worms as well..... There are also some that spread it on the ground around the paddocks, thing with that is, rain and you have to reapply it.......... I have fed it to my chickens, sheep and Dogs for years, a 50 pound bag is big and gives you more than you would think, food grade, got to the local Co-op, I think I paid like $12 for it last year at mine..........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lnnicholson said:


> We have land that we have sprayed (with a hose hookup sprayer) for fleas and ticks. It is supposed to be residual for up to 8 weeks. We just decided to buy 2 young Nigerian goats and I am afraid if they graze in the area we sprayed, they will get poisoned. This is the only fenced area we have to keep them in. Does anyone know if it will be safe? We won't get them until mid June, so it will be about 5 weeks from the time we originally sprayed.


I would contact the company. But personally I wouldn't put goats on the area.


----------

